
Emacs Rocks! - Magit [video] - pmoriarty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzQEIRRJ2T0
======
msingle
Mentioned at the end of the video is the [Magit
kickstarter]([https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1681258897/its-magit-
th...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1681258897/its-magit-the-magical-
git-client)) which is ending soon! Magit is a great piece of productivity
improving software so please help make it even better.

